# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Afstudeeropdracht voeding en autisme bij kinderen

## mycheung

Geachte ouder,

Momenteel ben ik bezig met mijn afstudeeropdracht voor mijn opleiding Voeding en Diëtetiek aan de Haagse Hogeschool. Namens het Allergie Platform doe ik onderzoek naar het effect van voeding op het gedrag van kinderen (6 tot 18 jaar) met autisme spectrum stoornis (ASS). Ik zoek vooral ouders die hun ervaring willen delen met betrekking tot diëten en/of supplementen gebruik bij hun kind met ASS. 
Ouders die geen specifieke voedingsaanpassingen hebben toegepast, kunnen deze vragenlijst ook invullen. Aan u wordt uw mening over voeding bij ASS gevraagd. 

De vragenlijst is volledig anoniem en bestaat uit 15 vragen (sommige vragen kunt u overslaan indien het voor u niet van toepassing is). Afhankelijk van uw ervaring kan het invullen van de vragenlijst 5 tot 15 minuten duren. 
Ik stel het zeer op prijs als u de tijd neemt om mij te helpen met mijn afstudeeronderzoek. De link kunt u uiteraard ook doorsturen als u iemand kent die dit ook kan invullen. 
Dit onderzoek is actief tot en met 4 mei 2014.
Alvast bedankt!

Link: http://www.thesistools.com/web/?id=402829

----------

